# Kays Case review...



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

I was one of the lucky ones who got their Nexus 7 tablets last Thursday from GameStop. I had been looking furiously for a case so it can be protected from the get go.

I take my tablet on the train ride into Manhattan every day and protection was an essence. 
As you know, the Asus case is either not in production yet or it's.... "coming soon". So official cases aren't really available as of yet.

After some investigating, I came across Kays Cases on Amazon. 
I thought it was just another re branded Kindle Fire case. I wrote an email to Kays regarding the matter and they responded immediately ensuring me if was specifically for the NEXUS 7. For $10 who wanted to argue?

I received the case today and I am pleasantly surprised. No its not real leather, I didn't expect it be.

Outside of that, everything is great. The fitment is dead on, the tablet is very secure, there is a magnet on the flap to hold it closed, there is a styles holder, the cutouts for the camera, volume, power, and micro usb plug are perfect and accessible.

The rear has a tab to hold it in a landscape view, very sturdily might I add. You can also fold it all the way back for a lower view.. Your preference.

Is it the best case out there? Probably not.. But for the price you can not complain.

Here is a link to the case on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008GFHNEM/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i01

Photos:













































Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

SGS3 production


----------



## HemiDroid03 (Jun 6, 2011)

Like you, I'm in DESPERATE need for a case. I guess I'm have to give this case a chance until Asus releases there own. Thanks!!


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the review ... question: how easy is it to remove the N7 from the case? And do you think repeated inserting/removing the N7 will lead to rapid case deterioration? 
Would like a case for while on the go, but while at home prefer to use it "naked" .... thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djd338 (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice review and great pics. I too was desperate for a case. The only one from Amazon Prime at that time, was the 2-pc. design. I would have preferred the one piece, but like you said, the price is right and it will do the job. It's a great case for the price considering what I originally paid for my GNex case! I also hear that CruserLite will produce one. That should be interesting!


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

To answer some questions...

The case actually has a velcro strap that goes under and secures it on the left (entry) side. So I don't ever see it deteriorating or losing its snug fit.

The case is perfect for now. I am a big supporter of cruzerlite and own about 8 of their cases but I need something that closes on the face of the tablet so I can throw it in my bag and not worry. 
I might pick up a cruzerlite for home usage.

The pics were taken in a dark room with the sgs3. The phone is beyond amazing so far. Loving it.

SGS3 production


----------

